# • swell.gr • Opel Corsa OPC Zaino Enhancement Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello All!

Last week we had a Corsa OPC to enhance and protect.


























One of the problems we had to address was swirls that were rather extensive in certain panels.
You can see the initial condition of the car (outside):


































Claying then thickness measurements:










































Started with Menzerna PO85 RD3.02 and a cutting pad. This correction combo worked really well.
Finishing stage was done with Menzerna SF4000 and a polishing pad.

Here are some Befores and Afters as well as some 50/50 shots during correction (before refining):









































































































































After polishing, it was time to take care of the peripherals and protect the paintwork...
Tires were hydrated with Zaino Z16 and the external trim with Autofinesse Revive.
Door shuts were polished and protected with Ζaino ZAIO.
Glasses were cleansed then sealed with Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant.
Wheels were cleansed then sealed with Nanolex Premium Sealant.










Paint was cleaned with an IPA wipe down, then Zaino ZAIO was used to obtain a sound basis for our Zaino application.
Protection stage included 3 layers of ZFXed accelerated Zaino Z2. Each layer was left for 45-60 minutes before Z6 QD was applied and buffed in-between.










A Zaino Clear Seal layer was sprayed, and after about 5 minutes it was wiped with the help of Zaino Z6 to leave an insane shine!










































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good as always Mike......

:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome work like always:thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Stunning work on this little rocket Mike!
Soooo much gloss (even though it's white!)
Good job m8! :thumb:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

great job :thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Zaino always does its thing.Superb results mike..WELL DONE


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job as always:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great work


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

fantastic work


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Whites can also shine  Mike's proved it :wave:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Very nice job:thumb:


----------

